# Foto als Vorlage in PSP laden?



## peak7810 (2. Mai 2007)

Wie kann ich in PSP ein Foto so laden, daß ich es sozusagen nachmalen kann?

Und hinterher wieder wegnehmen, sodass nur noch mein "Gemälde" da ist?


----------

